
Critical deficiencies in upcoming Java module system (Jigsaw) - winteriscoming
https://developer.jboss.org/blogs/scott.stark/2017/04/14/critical-deficiencies-in-jigsawjsr-376-java-platform-module-system-ec-member-concerns
======
mindcrime
Sun/Oracle should have just swallowed their pride and standardized on OSGI as
the Java module system years ago. Instead we've had years of back and forth,
backbiting, arguments, and lack of progress... all the while people were
actually getting work done by just using OSGI. At this point, the "standard
Java module system" seems to be a solution looking for a problem.

------
shouldbworking
What is the point of the new module system? The current package system works
fine. This sounds like it's going to break a bunch of stuff, particularly
shading and dynamic class loading which I'm currently using.

Java should look at the C++ ecosystem. There's so much code already written
that few sane people will use something that's not 99% compatible.

If you want to complete with Golang just make a subset of java that's AOT
compatible

